# Tb Red Tubes Vs Tb-yellow Tubes



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

A few days ago I tested some lightweight *TB-Yellow *tubes. They were set to 6 1/2" length and managed 186 fps with 3/8" steel at a 32" draw length. Today I rigged up some *TB-Red *tubes with the same pouch size. They started at 6 1/2" length but stretched to 7" shortly after starting. The TB-Red shot 3/8" steel at 211 fps with a 32" draw length. The same red bands shot 3/8" lead at 201 fps and .44" lead at 181 fps. Draw weight is higher than the TBY tubes but it's still manageable.

*TB-Yellow Tubes*
3/8" steel = 186 fps

*TB-Red Tubes*
3/8" steel = 211 fps
3/8" lead = 201 fps
.44" lead = 181 fps

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Always good to have this info. Thanks


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice info...we need to put in in the slingshot Wiki


----------

